# soft and chewy cookies



## cheesecakeluver (Oct 15, 2010)

How do i obtain soft and chewy cookies?? Any recipies to recommend?


----------



## cookbambi (Nov 15, 2010)

Joy of cooking is awesome for cookie recipes. 

Cream your butter well. Add your flower slowly. Rest your dough in the refrigerator for at least an hour before baking. 

Make sure to turn your cookies half way through baking if your oven does not heat evenly.

Never over bake. Cookies will look too soft to man-handle when you take them out. THATS OK. They just need to cool and allot of that moisture is going to disappear. Don't be scared if what you see in the oven when your timer goes off, doesn't look like your idea of the final product. 

HAVE FUN!


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

I will look for my recipe for a soft choco chip cookie


----------



## babytiger (Oct 14, 2010)

I remember Alton Brown did a cookie episode that included several chocolate chip cookies recipes with different textures. This is the chewy one: http://www.foodnetwork.com/recipes/alton-brown/the-chewy-recipe/index.html

I haven't tried it as I love one of the other recipes, the Thin: http://www.foodnetwork.com/recipes/alton-brown/the-thin-recipe/index.html

There's also a Puffy recipe from that episode.


----------



## roscowgo (Dec 10, 2010)

I made that recipe earlier in the week.



They were very good. I went back to the store and picked up stuff to make butterscotch and m&m versions for my nerd friends. I guessed and used a 1/4 cup measuring cup for a scoop. 9 minutes each batch of 6 @ 375 in my oven. 3 batches. They came out...Big at that measure. 18 cookies. The people at work scarfed em down and wanted more. I want to make another batch with some instant espresso tossed in for the coffee-philes.


----------



## dillonsmimi (Dec 2, 2009)

That show on cookies (AB) was great!

Good tips to help to choose cakey vs chewy recipe.

mimi


----------



## mamang6 (May 29, 2010)

could you be kind enough to give your recipe on this? Plssss!! Thanks



roscowgo said:


> I made that recipe earlier in the week.
> 
> 
> 
> They were very good. I went back to the store and picked up stuff to make butterscotch and m&m versions for my nerd friends. I guessed and used a 1/4 cup measuring cup for a scoop. 9 minutes each batch of 6 @ 375 in my oven. 3 batches. They came out...Big at that measure. 18 cookies. The people at work scarfed em down and wanted more. I want to make another batch with some instant espresso tossed in for the coffee-philes.


----------



## petemccracken (Sep 18, 2008)

mamang6 said:


> could you be kind enough to give your recipe on this? Plssss!! Thanks


I think the recipes were listed above like this


> I remember Alton Brown did a cookie episode that included several chocolate chip cookies recipes with different textures. This is the chewy one: http://www.foodnetwork.com/recipes/alton-brown/the-chewy-recipe/index.html
> 
> I haven't tried it as I love one of the other recipes, the Thin: http://www.foodnetwork.com/recipes/alton-brown/the-thin-recipe/index.html
> 
> There's also a Puffy recipe from that episode.


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

IDIOT PROOF SOFT CHOCO CHIP COOKIES  Yield approx 24         METHOD       preheat oven to 350

                                                                           sift flour and soda together

ASSEMBLE                                                         cream butter,sugars add pudding mix till well blended

1/4 cup gran. sugar                                               stir in beaten eggs and vanilla      

3/4 cup brown sugar packed                                  blend in flour  add chips and nuts/ Refridge. 10 minutes                                                                                                                                                                                                 

1 cup room temp butter or margarine                      use scoop and place on lightly sprayed or parchment pan

2 large eggs 1 t vanilla                                           each 1/2 sheet pan should hold 12 cookies

1 t baking soda                                                    bake 10 - 12 minutes till very light brown

2 1/4 cups flour                                                                    DO NOT OVERBAKE

1 pkg instant vanilla pudding mix 3.4 ounce(I used Jello Brand)               

8 ounces real choco chips                                                          

1 cup chopped walnuts  optional                                               

I always double pan cookies keeping in mind high heat from oven comes upward under cookie pan and cookie will overcook on bottom and tops will be pale in color  After cooling place in  plastic bag to keep soft.


----------

